# I did it!!!!



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

After waiting almost a year and talking my wife into letting me order a 721 for almost as long, I finally ordered the 721 with the quad LNB and a Dish 500 from Dish Depot for $669. They told me they should be getting a bunch of 721s in tuesday and hopefully they will be able to send one to me by the end of next week   

Why is it that women could care less about this kind of stuff??

Very informative site!! Glad to be a new member!!:hi:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome codered, were glad to have you as a member. :righton:
I'm sure your going to love that new 721. Make sure to read the Review and Threads on the 721, there alot of good info and setup info.

Anymore questions, feel free to fire away.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Haven't been married very long have ya?



> _Originally posted by codered _
> *Why is it that women could care less about this kind of stuff??
> *


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

Nine years in August. I guess she doesnt care about electronics for the same reason that I dont care about the comforter she just ordered for the bed................


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

My wife was the EXACT same way (rolled her eyes, big sigh when I was explaining what it could do) when I ordered our first PVR. NOW you would have to knock her out to get the PVR away from her. Of course she would never admit that I did a good thing when I bought that first PVR.

Also expalins why we three of them now. 1 for me, 1 for her and 1 for the kids. Hers and the kids have theirs in the same room, so at least they get to see each other. Dad's is off all by itself in the den. :lol:


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by codered _
> *Nine years in August. I guess she doesnt care about electronics for the same reason that I dont care about the comforter she just ordered for the bed................ *


:lol:  :rotfl: :rolling: :thats: :rolling:

Thanks, I needed to know I'm not the only one.

-Lyle J.P.


----------



## MediaMills (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by codered _
> *Nine years in August. I guess she doesnt care about electronics for the same reason that I dont care about the comforter she just ordered for the bed................ *


Ditto, but don't forget to show some genuine interest in what she likes. It has quelled disagreements for me that "I can relate" on some level.


----------

